# Luck has ran dry



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

What a not so great year I have had for flounder. All of my go to spots have petered out on me. Last night the water was slick, clear, and had plenty of water to fish in. The only thing missing was the flounder. Did get to stick 3 flounder last night but considering how much ground we covered this was not very good. Did see somthing new last night. A racoon swimming across the bay.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

That wasn't the story that I wanted to hear. I hate that you didn't see much. I'm probably gonna try to go again Monday or Tuesday night.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

You did better than me. I took my girl friend and boy with me last nightto look around in escambia bay. Water was pretty dirty and only got one flounder 21".


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

well that report sucks :banghead are they starting to make the run already???


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I am starting to see a few more big females but I don't think that they are starting the run yet. The water temperature is still fairly warm for that IMO.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

My normal spots in the bay did not produce that last time I went there, so I tried a little closer to the gulf and came home with some. I don't know if they are starting to run yet, but this same area has never produced for me. I also can't remember having some cooler weather this early in the year.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Gnwdad (10/4/2008)*My normal spots in the bay did not produce that last time I went there, so I tried a little closer to the gulf and came home with some. I don't know if they are starting to run yet, but this same area has never produced for me. I also can't remember having some cooler weather this early in the year.


This cooler weather earlier will no doubt speed things up a little. In a round about way I kind of had the same circumstances play out the other night. The first place that I struck out at was good piece by water to the Gulf. Might have had a little do with it. Won't be to much longer and you should start to see some eggs showing up in the bigger females.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Don't feel bad, went for about 3-4 hours and saw every other kind of fish but not even any Flounder beds. My next trip will have to be closer to the pass. By water, I am about 16 miles from the pass. I bet that's the reason I keep having to cook chicken! lol! I had very calm clear water and I tried to stick probably the largest Mullet I've seen and he one the battle! I'm pretty green about gigging Mullet. He left me with a scale stuck on my gig tip. I know I got him good so he will be crab bait today I bet. I guess you have to pin those guys down and then lift them to bleed out. Still had fun being out on the water!


----------

